# 2021 Maryland Agricultural Fair and Show Season in Full Swing



## Editor

*ANNAPOLIS (July 7, 2021) –* The 2021 Maryland agricultural fair and show season is underway and the Maryland Department of Agriculture (MDA) encourages citizens to attend at least one of these events across the state. State and county fairs give the public the perfect opportunity to learn more about agriculture and experience a taste of rural life. 

“As more people grow up away from the farm, fairs are an excellent way to remind the public of how important farming is in Maryland,” said Agriculture Secretary Joe Bartenfelder. “By attending a fair or show, you are showing support for the hardworking Maryland farm families that provide food, feed, and fiber for us all.”

From the Maryland Sheep & Wool Festival to the Great Frederick Fair to the Maryland State Fair, the Old Line State is home to over 50 diverse fairs and shows located in almost every county. 

Many of these fairs feature youth livestock shows, exhibits, and auctions. These events and more showcase the work of 4-H and Future Farmers of America (FFA) members, who have been working hard on projects and caring for animals all year long in preparation for the fair. Some fair events help raise money for these critical youth agriculture programs and even award scholarships to winners. 

“Visit your local fair and support future agriculture leaders,” said Sec. Bartenfelder. “Fostering the next generation of farmers is key to ensuring agriculture stays viable and sustainable in Maryland for years to come.”

Additionally, fairs include fun entertainment like concerts, pig races, tractor pulls, dog shows, horse races, eating contests, pageants, home and garden exhibits, and home art displays. Along with your traditional carnival rides and amazing food, Maryland fairs have something for everyone at any age.

The department’s Maryland Agricultural Fair Board publishes an annual guide listing fairs and shows around the state. View the 2021 Maryland Agricultural Fairs & Shows Brochure for information on this season’s events. Be sure to check fair websites and social media pages for any updates before attending.

Last year, due to COVID-19 restrictions many fairs and shows were canceled, held virtually, or operated in a limited capacity with strict public health protocols in place. This year, most fairs and shows are back in person. The 140th annual Maryland State Fair will be held in full capacity from Aug. 26–Sept. 6, 2021, at the State Fairgrounds in Timonium. Be sure to mark your calendars for the 12 best days of summer.

For more information about Maryland agricultural fairs and shows, please visit the department’s website. 

###

Follow Maryland Department of Agriculture on Twitter @MdAgDept


----------

